# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle Version 1.3.0 Is Released Update 07/02/2018

## mohamed73

*EFT Dongle New Update 07/02/2018* Software V1.3.0 *What is New ?* EFT Dongle Version 1.3.0 Is Released: [NEW] Added Support For 'Reset FRP & Factory Reset' For MTK Based Devices [NEW] Added Repair Boot (Unbrick) Feature For Samsung Qualcomm Based Devices  *-- List Of MTK Supported CPUs:*  

```
MT6570
MT6571
MT6572
MT6580
MT6581
MT6582
MT6592
MT6595
MT6735
MT6739
MT6750
MT6752
MT6753
MT6755
MT6757
MT6758
MT6763
MT6771
MT6775
MT6795
MT6797
MT6799
MT8127
MT8167
MT8590
```

 *-- List Of MTK Supported Devices:* 

```
Huawei CRO-U00 C636 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CRO-U00 C185 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CRO-L02 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CRO-L03 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CRO-L22 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CRO-L23 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CUN-L01 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CUN-L02 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CUN-L03 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CUN-L21 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CUN-L22 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CUN-L23 -- Secure Boot
Huawei CUN-U29 -- Secure Boot
Huawei LUA-L01 -- Secure Boot
Huawei LUA-L02 -- Secure Boot
Huawei LUA-L21 -- Secure Boot
Huawei LUA-L22 -- Secure Boot
Huawei LUA-U22 -- Secure Boot
Huawei LUA-U23 -- Secure Boot
Huawei LYO-L01 -- Secure Boot
Huawei LYO-L02 -- Secure Boot
Huawei LYO-L21 -- Secure Boot
Huawei TAG-AL00 -- Secure Boot
Huawei TAG-CL00 -- Secure Boot
Huawei TAG-TL00 -- Secure Boot
Huawei TAG-L01 -- Secure Boot
Huawei TAG-L03 -- Secure Boot
Huawei TAG-L13 -- Secure Boot
Huawei TAG-L21 -- Secure Boot
Huawei TAG-L22 -- Secure Boot
Huawei TAG-L23 -- Secure Boot
Asus P001-Z170MG -- Secure Boot
Asus P00A-Z380M -- Secure Boot
Asus P00C-Z300M -- Secure Boot
Asus X002 -- Secure Boot
Asus X005-T551TLC -- Secure Boot
Asus X008-ZC520TL -- Secure Boot
Asus X008D-ZC520TL -- Secure Boot
Asus x008da-zc520tl -- Secure Boot
Asus x008dc-zc520tl -- Secure Boot
Asus X008_1-ZC520TL -- Secure Boot
Asus z00sd-zc451tg -- Secure Boot
Asus z00vd-zc500tg -- Secure Boot
Asus z00yd-G500TG -- Secure Boot
Acer A20 -- Secure Boot
Acer A30 -- Secure Boot
Acer B3 -- Secure Boot
Acer Z500 -- Secure Boot
Alcatel OT-4034 -- Secure Boot
Alcatel OT-5010 -- Secure Boot
Alcatel OT-5012 -- Secure Boot
Alcatel OT-5015 -- Secure Boot
Alcatel OT-5016 -- Secure Boot
Alcatel OT-5022 -- Secure Boot
Alcatel OT-5023 -- Secure Boot
Alcatel OT-5025 -- Secure Boot
Alcatel OT-5116 -- Secure Boot
Arshos -101e -- Secure Boot
Arshos -55 Graphite -- Secure Boot
Arshos -sense 50dc -- Secure Boot
Lenovo a1010 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo A2016a40 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo A2016b30 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo A2016b31 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo A6600D40 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo A6600A40 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo A7010A48 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo A7700 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo A8-50LC -- Secure Boot
Lenovo K10a40 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo P1MA40 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo PB2-650M -- Secure Boot
Lenovo PB2-670M -- Secure Boot
Lenovo S1LA40 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo TB3-730 -- Secure Boot
Lenovo TB3-850M -- Secure Boot
Lenovo TB3-850F -- Secure Boot
Lenovo TB3-X70L -- Secure Boot
Lenovo TB3-X70F -- Secure Boot
MICROMAX Q4311 -- Secure Boot
MICROMAX YU5011 -- Secure Boot
MICROMAX YU5012 -- Secure Boot
MICROMAX C1 -- Secure Boot
MICROMAX Q404 -- Secure Boot
MICROMAX Q453 -- Secure Boot
MICROMAX Q4260 -- Secure Boot
MICROMAX Q4261 -- Secure Boot
MICROMAX Q4310 -- Secure Boot
MICROMAX V51 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1721 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1723 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1724 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1725 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1726 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1721 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1723 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1724 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1725 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1726 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1750 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1754 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1755 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1756 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1757 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1758 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1754 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1755 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1756 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1757 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1758 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1754 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1755 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1756 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1757 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1758 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1754 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1755 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1756 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1757 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1758 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1760 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1761 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1762 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1763 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1766 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1770 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1771 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1772 -- Secure Boot
Moto xt1773 -- Secure Boot
TECNO CX AIR -- Secure Boot
TECNO I3 -- Secure Boot
TECNO I3 PRO -- Secure Boot
TECNO I5 PRO -- Secure Boot
TECNO W5 -- Secure Boot
WIKO V3720 -- Secure Boot
WIKO V3953 -- Secure Boot
WIKO V3961 -- Secure Boot
WIKO V3971 -- Secure Boot
ZTE-Blade A520 -- Secure Boot
ZTE-Blade A6 -- Secure Boot
ZTE-A660 -- Secure Boot
ZTE-blade A601 -- Secure Boot
ZTE-blade A610 -- Secure Boot
ZTE-blade A610C -- Secure Boot
```

*-- List Of Samsung Repair Boot (Unbrick) Supported Devices:* 

```
G935A
G935P
G935T
G935V
G930A
G930P
G930T
G930V
G955U2
G950U2
```

 *Note : Please Uninstall previous versions*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hameed atiah

بارك الله بيك أخي العزيز

----------


## ابووسيم العدوف

مشكور تسلم ياغالي

----------

